# Solved: How fast is a 256 Kbps connection?



## shenton (Mar 31, 2007)

I saw this internet plan with download speed of 256 Kbps and upload speed of 128 Kbps. 

How fast is it to download a 5MB file and a 100MB file on a 256 Kbps connection?

5MB = how many minutes?
100MB = how many minutes?


Thks in advance for the feedback.


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

Internet connections never run at the maxium speed that they are rated at. So assuming the connection has an actual speed of say 100kbs a 5MB file would take about 51 seconds and a 100MB file would take about 17 minutes.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

theres are various download speed calculators on the net 
See thisone
http://www.csgnetwork.com/csdlspeedcalc.html


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

5 MB = 5000 KB = 40000 Kb
40000 Kb / 256 Kbps = 156 seconds = 2.6 minutes, but figure at least double that.

100 MB should take at least 20 times as long.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

on the calc
5m = 2min 36sec (exactly 2.6mins as terrynet post)
100mb = 51 min 19sec (almost 20times as terry net posted)

useful calc..


----------



## shenton (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses. 

5MB = 51 secs
100MB = 17 mins

5MB = 2.6 mins
100MB = 52 mins

5MB = 2.33 mins (from csgnetwork.com)
100MB = 51 mins

Looking at these numbers, I think the 256 Kbps connection would meet my needs.

5MB at 2.5 minutes and 100MB at 50 minutes is acceptable to me.

I work full time and have only the evenings/weekends at home. And I don't spend all evenings/weekends on the internet so I don't want to pay for a high speed connection.

But a dial up connection is too slow for a windows update 5MB file or a Service Pack at more than 100MB so the 256 Kbps may help..

Thks again for the input


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

Note - its ONLY upto and youmay only get 200K or even less 
for example I have a 2MB line and majority of the time I get 1.9M but it can fall to 1.2M 
remember up to 50 people will be sharing the service..


----------



## shenton (Mar 31, 2007)

Hmm.. If it falls, let's say the 5MB file to more than 10 minutes, that would be bad.. 

In that case, I might as well get high speed (advertised as 1.5 to 6.0 Mbps) as the difference between 256 Kbps and 1.5 Mbps is only $10.

I don't mind it falling, maybe no more than 5 minutes. The 2.5 minutes sounds ideal to me.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

my son has 8MB and never gets over 5MB fom his line, because of the distance to exchange

advertised a 1.5 to 6Mb would in the past have been advertised as upto 6MB - so thats a good sign

the ISP should be able to give you an idea of the speed to expect on your telephone line


----------

